# RUB Rack builder's



## Baggi3s (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi All,

Anybody know of any good rack builder's as looking for a 50L & 70L rack being made.

Thanks for your help......


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Ever seen the pax wardrobes they are extremely easy to build and look fantastic...thats what I use!:2thumb:


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

hi how many tubs per rack and did you want them with heating stats etc lided or lidless 

Paul


----------



## Baggi3s (Jul 27, 2010)

Was looking for 5 high by 2 wide 50L lidless on casters so can be easily moved around and quotes with and without mats and stat...

Thanks


----------



## waynestine (Sep 26, 2010)

Try this guy, they will last longer than the wooden racks and loot better than the ikea racks
Native 9 Litre RUB Rack
or these
New Style Racks...Euroracks


----------



## Baggi3s (Jul 27, 2010)

Like the look of the Native racks


----------



## jamesmortimer (Jan 7, 2013)

i think native racks only do: 33l (rub) rack, 32l (what more uk) rack and 9l (rub) rack..... as far as i am aware they only do these three racks as it is just right for shipping otherwise it'd cost a bomb! and parts are cnc routered for the perfect measurements etc...


----------



## Baggi3s (Jul 27, 2010)

yeah i spoke to Native they do the 50L rub version but it only fits 3 per rack thats why they don't advertise them on their website...


----------

